# TOSW-internal Settings



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

Ich habe ganz normal im Internet gesurft, dann plötzlich erscheint ein Symbol in der Taskleiste: T-Online Update
nach ca.3 Minuten trennte sich dann die normale Verbindung.
Es wählte sich eine Verbindung mit dem Namen ,,TOSW-internal Settings'' ein. 

Irgdenetwas stimmt doch da nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen, ist das ein Dialer??


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2004)

Es sollte sich hierbei um die ganz normale T-Online-Verbindung handeln.


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2004)

Hast du die T-Online Software und wenn,  welche Version installiert ?


----------



## johinos (9 November 2004)

*TOSW*

"TOSW-internal Settings" _kann_ Hinweis sein, dass ein Auslandsdialer aktiv wurde.


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2004)

*Re: TOSW*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> "TOSW-internal Settings" _kann_ Hinweis sein, dass ein Auslandsdialer aktiv wurde.


Irgendwelche Hinweise dazu? der Verdacht, dass es sich um einen ganz miesen neuen Trick handeln könnte 
kam auch schon auf...

tf


----------



## johinos (9 November 2004)

Neu nicht. Auslandsdialer verraten wohl nicht so gerne ihre Nummer. Statt der Einwahlnummer _kann_ dann "TOSW-internal Settings" in den Verbindungen eingetragen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2004)

Ich habe T-Online Software 5.0 installiert.
Aber ich denke, dass es doch kein Dialer ist, da 1. unter Status PPP-Zugang steht, den wir schon früher hatten und 2. der Virenscanner von AntiVir XP kein Dialer findet.

Es sind auch sonst keine Anzeichen, die auf einen Dialer hinweisen.
(keine neue Startseite, kein Abstürzen des Computers, und auch kein unbekanntes Symbol in der Taskleiste.

Ich war nur am Dienstag aufgeregt, als das T-Online Update kam.


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe T-Online Software 5.0 installiert
> ...
> Ich war nur am Dienstag aufgeregt, als das T-Online Update kam.


Aufregung umsonst   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

Mach Dir um diese Meldung keine Gedanken. Jeder, der von T-Online 4 auf T-Online 5 umgestellt hat, bekommt dieses Fenster zu sehen. Leider hat es T-Online versäumt, darauf vorher hinzuweisen. Mir hat diese Meldung das erste Mal auch einen Riesenschreck bereitet. Auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen unter "Netzwerkverbindungen" die Firewall zu aktivieren. Die ist nämlich nach dem update erstmal deaktiviert.


----------

